# Cheap and does what I need it to do



## Sawkerf

At the risk of committing heresy, I'm going to say that Ryobi tools are pretty darned good for their price. They aren't really intended for the high and heavy use crowd, but they're quite adequate for the the needs of the DIY'er and even some pro users. My SIL has one that gets used 3-4 times a year. When I've watched him use it, his problems are more due to his inexperience with a circular saw than any shortcomings of the saw itself.

As far as the stock blade, no circular saw comes with a glue joint quality blade. Stock blades are always general purpose blades which will be fine for 90+% of the users.

IMO, only a fool would assume that all of the adjustments are dead-on right out of the box. I always go thru all of the adjustments before I plug in a new tool - if for no other reason than getting familiar with how they all work.

I can't think of any tool that is really "set and forget". They all need to be checked from time to time. If you're throwing them in the back of a pickup every day, the frequency of checking goes way up. - lol

Unless you beat it to death, your saw will last you for years.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the Review. Low end tools are better than no tools. You can't expect much from them and sometimes your surprised how well the work and how long they last and other times your surprised that the didn't even survive their first time they were used. If you can afford a better tool it's better to invest in a good tool that will last long term versus buying several cheep tools that end up costing more in the long run. I've bought cheep tools for just one job instead of renting it, and so far that has worked out.


----------



## lumberjoe

Sawkerf, thanks for you input. By constant adjustments, I mean I recheck after almost every cut. I haven't needed to adjust it yet, but I still don't really trust it enough not to check. I also do not ever use a non-carbide blade. They dull very quickly and are downright dangerous in my opinion. Nothing binds and kicks like forcing a dull blade.

a1Jim, I almost don't agree with low end tools are better than no tools. While new to woodworking, I am a very skilled mechanic. You couldn't pay me enough to work on a car with a budget grade socket set. The money I saved in tools would quickly disappear the first time I rounded a bolt holding in a ball joint, then couldn't get anything in to cut/drill it out (ask me how I know this). I am all for buying quality tools and have the means to do so. I also am not one to assume a yellow, red, or orange tool is better quality than a blue one just because it costs more. If you fully understand and can accept the limitations, sometimes the savings really pay off. As I said, the 60$ I saved over the dewalt is going to net me 22 more board feet of soft maple at the mill this weekend. I am in the process of replacing a lot of my "cheap" tools now, like the table saw and router. Those will be very expensive, but warrants the expense due to the precision I require from them, and the sheer amount of use they will see. The "cheap" tools served me very well, I have just grown beyond their intended purpose. I'll also be able to recoup a lot of the investment and help a fellow newbie catch a break on some well maintained starter tools by selling them. 
In this case, I am not framing houses or building decks for a living. For now, this little saw cleans up the ends on my laminated table tops and is accurate and efficient at breaking down sheet goods.

Reliability has yet to be determined, but I'll update the review accordingly if anything crops up.


----------



## MikeGo

I have that saw and it`s been great what I do. For the price of $34.00 two years ago and still works fine. If I had any cons to the saw it would be the blade it self (cheap).


----------



## dbhost

Good review, not gushingly happy with a purchase and overlooking flaws, not seething at a minor flaw on a cheap tool. Good info on the saw. IF I ever manage to kill my Skill I might just snag a Ryobi.


----------



## crank49

I don't look at a circular saw as a "get by" type of tool. I consider it an essential tool. With the proper guide it is the best way to cut large sheet goods. Why would I want to hoist a heavy 4' x 8' sheet of material up on a table saw, even if it was a $3000 unisaw.


----------



## dhazelton

I bought this saw to cut Hardie board, as I didn't want the cement dust killing my 'good' Skil. The Skil has long since died and the Ryobi is still working fine. Gotta check the depth of cut often as the wing nut that affixes the sole plate loosens very easily, but for deck work or whatever it's fine.


----------



## ferstler

Generally, when using a saw of this kind you are not looking to do precision work. I suppose, using a protable clamp-type fence, you could do some precise ripping or crosscutting, but usually for that kind of work you use a good table saw or even a good miter saw.

Most of those who use saws of this kind (be they pros or amateurs) are doing carpentry, and for that kind of work just about any hand-held circular saw will do just fine, provided of course that it holds up and that the blade is a decent one, including being decently sharp. (Note that I said decent, because even with blades it is not really necessary to have a super blade to do most of the work saws like this are designed to do.)

I am a stickler in some ways, however. For example, I much prefer to have the blade on the left side of the unit instead of the right side, because that makes it easier to see the cutting line. Admittedly, you get more sawdust kicked back into your face when you do this, but that is a problem I have been able to handle.

As such, I have two circular saws. One is a Skill Mag 77, which is too heavy, but which also has the left-side blade and cuts like crazy. Great saw, and the blade I use is a Freud Diablo, because the blade is not really all that expensive and it handles pressure-treated lumber well. The second is a Craftsman trim saw, which has a 5.5-inch blade that is also located on the left side. When doing light-duty cutting that little Craftsman is my choice, but when having to mow deep through lots of wood the Skill is put into action.

I own a lot of Ryobi tools myself, by the way, and have no problem with the product line at all. Don't own the circular saw, though, because the blade is on the right.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## lumberjoe

I should have mentioned that was one of the contributing factors as I am left handed


----------



## demonjames

I have this saw as well. I had some problems with the blade (obviously) when trying to cut some thick MDF, it bogged down quite a bit and the blade smoked. I bought a 2 pack special of Diablo blades, haven't swapped them out yet but am eager to. I like the saw, it seems to cut 2×12s fairly well, that was the reason I bought it in the first place.


----------

